# Breite und Länge angegeben bekommen



## Bunqie (13. Nov 2012)

Hallo Leute , 
ich brauche fix eure hilfe bei greenfoot :
Ergänze die act()-Methode der nachfolgenden Testklasse, sodass Höhe und Breite Deiner Welt in der Konsole ausgegeben werden  . Bei mir : 


```
import greenfoot.*;  // (World, Actor, GreenfootImage, Greenfoot and MouseInfo)

/**
 * Write a description of class Testklasse here.
 * 
 * @author (your name) 
 * @version (a version number or a date)
 */
public class Testklasse extends Actor
{
    //Ein Objekt der Klasse World wird erzeugt
    private World meinWelt;
    
    public void Testklasse(){
        /*getWorld() aus der Klasse Actor liefert eine
         * Referenz auf das aktuelle Territorium */
         meineWelt = getWorld();
        }
    
     /** 
     * Act - do whatever the Testklasse wants to do. This method is called whenever
     * the 'Act' or 'Run' button gets pressed in the environment.
     */
    public void act() 
    {
        getWidth()=int w;
        getLength()=int l;
        system.out.println("Breite" +w)
        system.out.println("Breite" +l)
    }    
}
```

nun komm die Fehler meldung bei "system.out.println("Breite" +|´.class expected|w)


----------



## Gast2 (13. Nov 2012)

```
getWidth()=int w;
getLength()=int l;
```

Das sind keine gültigen Anweisungen. Das muss so lauten:

```
int w = getWidth();
int l = getLength();
```


----------



## Bunqie (13. Nov 2012)

achso , 
ich habe die lösung gefunden .. 
da die getWidth und getLength noch nicht definiert war konnte er die methoden letztendlich nicht finden . 

nun sieht alles so aus und das Problem hat sich gelöst : 


```
import greenfoot.*;  // (World, Actor, GreenfootImage, Greenfoot and MouseInfo)

/**
 * Write a description of class Testklasse here.
 * 
 * @author (your name) 
 * @version (a version number or a date)
 */
public class Testklasse extends Actor
{
    //Ein Objekt der Klasse World wird erzeugt
    private World meineWelt;
    
    public void Testklasse(){
        /*getWorld() aus der Klasse Actor liefert eine
         * Referenz auf das aktuelle Territorium */
         meineWelt = getWorld();
        }
    
     /** 
     * Act - do whatever the Testklasse wants to do. This method is called whenever
     * the 'Act' or 'Run' button gets pressed in the environment.
     */
    public void act() 
    {
        System.out.println("B:" +getWidth());
        System.out.println("L:" +getLength());
    }    
    
    public int getWidth() {
        return getX();
    }
    
    public int getLength() {
        return getY();
    }
}
```

ich danke trotzdem .


----------

